

Do we need another web analaytics program - dholowiski

I was thinking about the future of my latest project this morning, and I realized that logically it should become a web analytics program. Now, this is something Google (and others) already do pretty well, so I'm trying to decide if it's worth the trouble.<p>Do we need another web analytics program, or is what we have 'good enough'? If not, what features would you love to see in an analytics site that you don't have right now?
======
imcqueen
This is a pretty well developed space but I would think there's opportunity in
combining analytics and optimization (like the way optimizely combines
building and reading a/b tests, <http://optimizely.com>).

A pure analytics tool will be a lot of reinventing the wheel, but theres still
room for growth in terms of quickly turning results into something that
improves business performance.

